# Boat motor with no title.



## "chillin"

Ok, last spring i bought my boat off a guy and this being the first boat i have ever purchased, i didnt pay much attention to the motor not being titled. I assumed i could get one. Right? Wrong! The guy told me the motor came from an auction in minnesota. So i call the title office and they say i have to get the guy i bought it from to get the title. Problem is i cant find him. So they say i have to have a bill of sale with the serial numbers from the motor on it signed by him. Once again, i cant get ahold of the guy. What a bunch of bull..im so p.o.'d i cant see straight. Does anyone have any advice for me on this? Im looking to sell the boat so i can get a different one but thats gunna be impossible without a title for the outboard. Grrrrr..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman

I don't think you need a bill of sale.....just say it was gifted to you. Then do a title search on the motor at the delaware office. Then if no ohio title comes back they will take the serial number and issue you a title.


----------



## "chillin"

I will give it a try. I just dont understand why it has to be so difficult, you would think that they could check the serial numbers to make sure it wasnt stolen and issue me a title.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Angler ss

Brother in law had the same problem bought a boat the motor was on the title as inboard but the motor was really a outboard. He talked to the watercraft office. I think they thought he stole the motor because they had a officer stop by his house to check it out. But he still couldn't get a title. You are not required to carry a motor title just the boat registration. So he just used the motor with out a title he never had a problem with it.


----------



## wildeye

The best way is to get a duplicate copy for the BMV. Also it is a violation of law to sell a boat greater than 14ft without providing a title to the buyer in Ohio. You may need to use that if the seller isn't cooperating. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

How many horsepower is the motor?


----------



## F1504X4

What's the hp of the motor? Only motors 10hp or greater are required to titled in Ohio. Some states don't title motors so if it came from one of those states and is over 10hp you just have to get it inspected at a watercraft office, get the title search done then if it all comes back clear take the form from the watercraft office to the title office and establish the first title. They will have you sign an affidavit of ownership saying that you legally obtained the motor. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "chillin"

75

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "chillin"

The motor came from minnesota. I actually got three identical motors with the boat so im pretty sure they were not stolen or anything.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

See if they can put you in touch with who they were titled to last. Theres a chance you can contact them and they may still have the titles.


----------



## bluegilla killa

That has me thinking, i bought my dads boat from my mom after his passing. I dont remember there ever being a motor title, just the boat and trailer. I doubt ill ever seel that boat, but i dont need the motor or console/contols, so it might be a little tough to sell that! I better start poking around i guess


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Have a buddy make a bill of sale with the serial number on it, take a picture, or make a pencil etching of the serial number plate, and take it to the title bureau.


----------



## quackpot

Thanks for all the information. I've been watching this post because I picked up a 70hp that doesn't have a title. My buddy has it running like a top. His boat is a 17.5 bass boat that runs 33mph with it. I'm in it cheap and I'm loving it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1

I bought in pa. Brought it back went to title office gave them the serial number,name and hp. Walked out in ten minutes with title.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kableguy

I went through this last year with a 40hp outboard from 1974 I was selling. I did not have a title, and lost out on a couple sales because of that. I had to send a letter down to Watercraft in Columbus with serial number, how I got the motor, etc... And they ran a title search. Took about a week or two to get back to me. It was last titled something like 30 years ago, and I just had to say that I could not locate the previous owner. It was not registered as stolen, so no real problems, just a bit of a hassle.


----------



## bttmline

I am having the same proplem with a boat. I bought it thinking to scrap it and after checking it out I think I want to redo it. Guy won't give up the title because I said I was going to scrap it. Don't know what the difference is to him. It's out of his way.


----------

